# Low cortisol high DHEAS ??



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Help with results . Are DHEAS high? What does that mean??


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What has your doctor said? I would check the Stop the Thyroid Madness site, they have an entire section on adrenal fatigue and cortisol numbers.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

i have not seen doctor yet on this. i see her in a few wks. I am taking Adrenal cortex supplement now. i have been on STTM web and it is helpful


----------



## spottythecat (Jun 18, 2014)

I have the same thing!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I just got tested for adrenals (did the 24 hour saliva test) and I have low cortisol all day long, with the lowest at night, and low DHEA. I meet with my internist next week on this and my low B12.


----------

